# HAVANESE SIMESE TWINS PHOTO



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

How would these twins survive? The breeder is Noahs Arch? She has like 3 special needs puppy's


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Was the breeder trying to sell them?


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I don't think they are siamese....they look like 2 separate pups to me....


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

If you scroll down through the pics, there are a couple where you can see that they are separated. No mention of what the health problems are. http://www.noahslittleark.com/Sold_Havanese_Puppies_Detail.cfm?ID=878


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

dodrop82 said:


> I don't think they are siamese....they look like 2 separate pups to me....


 Now I feel really stupid I thought so maybe not What would the special need be I am trying to paste the web page I'll try agian

http://www.noahslittleark.com/Special_Needs_Havanese.cfm


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

They didn't mention health testing the parents, either.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I would not feel stupid Suzi  as it is confusing since the breeder does not specify what the problem is exactly and with which pup.

andra


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

The dog JJ has a cleft lip and may have a palate problem. This is from awhile ago.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Gee:brick: I am sorry if I offended anyone I really thought the pups were joined together and I was concerned about them.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Suzy, I don't know about the others....Why are you putting these pictures up? I don't think of them as amusing or fun. An example is the dog with the cleft lip and possible palate would have trouble feeding and it takes several operations to fix.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Suzy, I don't know about the others....Why are you putting these pictures up? I don't think of them as amusing or fun. An example is the dog with the cleft lip and possible palate would have trouble feeding and it takes several operations to fix.


 I did not think of them as amusing or fun sorry to offend you . I am glad the pups are not joined. The other pictures I just found interesting. It is a fact of life that sometimes these things happen. And I hope the pup with the cleft get the operations. The second dog on the site I think has dwarf legs And I am not sure about the ones I thought were joined together. 
I got the other pictures off the internet because I was trying to learn about animals that a joined. It is not funny at all.


----------



## Dana N (Jan 27, 2011)

Be real careful with that breeder.


----------

